

Google Glass Graces the Runway at New York Fashion Week - skennedy
http://mashable.com/2012/09/09/google-glass-dvf-fashion-week/

======
jeremyrwelch
For those of you not in NYC, Fashion Week takes over the city twice a year,
and these runway shows are huge productions. Lots of money & time goes into
not only the clothes, but also the runway events themselves - especially with
the major designers like this chick Diane von Furstenberg (wife of Barry
Diller, founder / CEO of web giant IAC). Lots of celebrities show up, and
photos from the events show up all over the press. Hardly the place I'd expect
to see Google Glasses and Sergey.

Which is why this is so interesting. Seems Google is making a push for Glasses
to be "hip", and not just a toy for us geeks and hackers. Not only did Sergey
sit on the front row, but the models & designers wore Glasses during the show,
and Sergey walked with the designers at the end. This last bit is a rare thing
for any of the regular celebrity attendees to do, much less Sergey Brin who I
doubt has ever been to a runway show before.

Think of it like Sergey attending a major opera or orchestra performance, and
then being brought up on stage at the very end when the conductor / singer /
director is giving their final bow.

~~~
Peroni
Can't remember if it was Sergey himself or someone here on HN however there
was a comment made not long ago that all it would take is for someone like
Will.I.Am or other 'cool' celeb to be snapped wearing them out and about and
Google Glass is instantly cool as a fashion statement.

Given the massive leap in technology I'll stand behind almost any PR move
Google make to get this tech mainstream.

~~~
molmalo
Like it or not, this is how fashion works. _Imitation is the sincerest form of
flattery_ , right? And young people like to imitate their idols. Just make a
few artists and a few athletes wear this product, and people will buy it.

~~~
moondowner
That's also pretty much part of the Beats Audio success. They are featured in
tons of music videos, movies and celebrities are spotted wearing them all the
time.

~~~
onetimeuse001
Beats Audio success is also due to need. I have two laptops with Beats Audio,
and presumably they got a few bucks from each. When buying them I wondered if
there's something special about the speakers and probably made me more likely
to buy them, but all laptops have speakers anyway.

Glasses are another animal, both price and the cool factor are hurdles. Not
cool > [http://www.freetechnologyadvise.com/wp-
content/uploads/2010/...](http://www.freetechnologyadvise.com/wp-
content/uploads/2010/02/2-bluetooth-headset.jpg)

------
therealarmen
Google Glass are the least conspicous item in the outfits! Seriously, they've
done a really nice job of slimming them down. I walked by Sergey in Palo Alto
last week and barely even noticed that he was wearing them.

~~~
loceng
I didn't even notice the Google Glasses in this photo...

------
Futurebot
For anyone wondering if there's any precedent for this sort of thing outside
of movies and video games, then the answer is yes. In the Industrial/Cybergoth
subcultures (and before that Raver culture), which have taken a great deal of
inspiration sci-fi and art by Geiger, it's something you've been seeing for
roughly 15 years. It's also something you'll see in Anime/Cosplay circles, and
more recently, in Steampunk.

Edit: Fashionable Googler:

<https://plus.google.com/+JennyMurphy/posts>

------
dzuc
End of the show:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=_PU60bxRoHA#t=512s)

------
Jabbles
The thought occurred to me that this is a really weird situation for a
technology to be in.

Google Glass exists in a kind of public beta. We know it's coming, we've seen
some impressive stuff with it, we know it could be huge or a flop. It's
possible to buy a pair right now if you really want, but it's not "ready".
What other products have been released this way?

~~~
beagle3
> It's possible to buy a pair right now if you really want, but it's not
> "ready".

You can? Where? How? For how much?

~~~
freehunter
I think he's referring to the developer program. If I remember correctly, it
was something like $1500.

